# Another Chip Shield



## tjb (Jul 20, 2020)

I made this chip shield out of clear plexiglass and some scrap aluminum.  I did a lot of head-scratching before beginning the build.  I tried to anticipate every conceivable application with regard to size of milling projects and safety.  Once I zeroed in on these criteria, I came up with a design.  The end result has a center panel and two 'wings'.  The center panel also has upper and lower adjustable panels to allow for over-sized milling projects.  The wings are connected to the center panels with hinges I made from 1/2" aluminum, and the rods were from a piece of leftover 1/4" brass rod (would've liked to keep that one, but I didn't have any scrap 1/4" rod available).  The movable parts are secured with stationary threaded studs and wingnuts - no need to hunt for a wrench.  The three-panel design allows for adjustments in essentially every dimension to accommodate small to large milling projects.

The unit is very sturdy sitting on the vise, so I'm still trying to decide if I want to add magnets to the base.  I'm trying to avoid that if possible - I anticipate I'll be using this regularly for steel projects.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## darkzero (Jul 20, 2020)

Nice job!


----------



## thomas s (Jul 20, 2020)

Well done Terry


----------



## mikey (Jul 20, 2020)

Looks well thought out but what about the back?


----------



## tjb (Jul 20, 2020)

mikey said:


> Looks well thought out but what about the back?


I tried to incorporate a design that would include a back panel but couldn't zero in on an idea that wasn't very cumbersome or potentially unsafe.  I have found that if I keep the wings adjusted as close in as is practicable, most chips fall on the rubber sheet behind the table.  (I bet there's a technical name for that, but I don't know what it is.)  I considered making an independent piece that would mount to the back, but the more I thought about it, that's essentially the purpose of the rubber sheet.  The very nice feature of this shield is that when using my nifty little Tormach Superfly or Sherline flycutter that somebody-I-know-recommended, chips fall in one direction behind the mill table and not all over my shop.  That makes me happy.

Regards,


----------



## tjb (Jul 20, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Nice job!


Thanks, Will.

I'm sure you don't realize this, but I've been ruminating on this idea for quite some time.  I got the idea from the photos of your chip shield on your Misc. Quickie Projects thread.  Thanks for planting the seed!

Regards,


----------



## tjb (Jul 20, 2020)

thomas s said:


> Well done Terry


Thanks, Thomas.

Regards,


----------



## mikey (Jul 20, 2020)

That rubber thing in back is called a way cover. As long as that shield meets your needs, that's what counts. I know for a fact that the Superfly will throw chips a looonnng way so I just wondered ...


----------



## tjb (Jul 20, 2020)

mikey said:


> That rubber thing in back is called a way cover. As long as that shield meets your needs, that's what counts. I know for a fact that the Superfly will throw chips a looonnng way so I just wondered ...


Had a feeling there was a more technical term than 'rubber-sheet-thingy'.

I can testify that a Superfly can throw chips a minimum of 12 feet BEHIND me.  My mill is in a section of the shop that is 16 feet wide, and the mill sticks out about 4 feet from one side.  The only reason chips weren't going further than 12' is because they ran out of room.

Regards,


----------



## darkzero (Jul 20, 2020)

tjb said:


> Thanks, Will.
> 
> I'm sure you don't realize this, but I've been ruminating on this idea for quite some time.  I got the idea from the photos of your chip shield on your Misc. Quickie Projects thread.  Thanks for planting the seed!
> 
> Regards,



You're right, nope I would have never thought. I could not accept any credit whatsoever for your ideas, that's all you, mine was just a simple shield. Yours looks like it covers basically everything one could think of. Spectacular work!


----------



## tjb (Jul 20, 2020)

darkzero said:


> You're right, nope I would have never thought. I could not accept any credit whatsoever for your ideas, that's all you, mine was just a simple shield. Yours looks like it covers basically everything one could think of. Spectacular work!


Thanks!


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 21, 2020)

Very nice, I really like the sliding section.
I've been looking at making some shields for my mill, I've gotten as far as buying some poly carbonate panels. I was planning to use magnets, but to deal with the issue of steel shavings I got these small plastic boxes for the magnets to go into. I'm hoping that will work like those magnetic pick up tools where you lift the magnet and the shavings fall off, but worst case I'll just take the magnet out and clean off the box. Then put the magnet back inside. If the magnet collects shavings no big deal because it will be inside a plastic box where it can't hurt anything.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks great. Well thought out design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Jul 21, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> Very nice, I really like the sliding section.
> I've been looking at making some shields for my mill, I've gotten as far as buying some poly carbonate panels. I was planning to use magnets, but to deal with the issue of steel shavings I got these small plastic boxes for the magnets to go into. I'm hoping that will work like those magnetic pick up tools where you lift the magnet and the shavings fall off, but worst case I'll just take the magnet out and clean off the box. Then put the magnet back inside. If the magnet collects shavings no big deal because it will be inside a plastic box where it can't hurt anything.


That's an interesting idea.  I would very much like to see photos of the plastic boxes you've described and what you're developing.  The 'tripod-style' design on mine makes for a very sturdy base, but I would still like to investigate other options.

I have one of those pick-up tools you described, but I needed a smaller one that could be used to reach into the base cabinet on my lathe.  Here's a photo of the one I made for that purpose several months ago (sitting on top of its store-bought big brother).




I never thought about incorporating that idea into the chip shield.  Hmm...

Regards,


----------



## tjb (Jul 21, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Looks great. Well thought out design.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, David.

Regards,


----------



## thomas s (Jul 21, 2020)

tjb, Please tell us about that truck in your avatar.


----------



## ttabbal (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice work! I might have to "steal" ideas from this. The flycutter makes one heck of a mess.


----------



## tjb (Jul 21, 2020)

thomas s said:


> tjb, Please tell us about that truck in your avatar.


1954 Chevy 3100.  Complete frame-off modification:
- Firebird suspension, front and rear
- Built Chevrolet 4.3 V6, replaced throttle body with Edelbrock 4 bbl carburetor
- Dual exhaust/custom headers
- 700R4 automatic
- replaced the wooden bed with steel out of a Ford Ranger pickup - nearly a dead-perfect fit
- seats out of a BMW (don't remember model)
- all custom gauges
- power steering
- 4 wheel power disc brakes
- power windows
- air conditioning
- all new tinted glass
- custom fuel tank with filler neck mounted on rear quarter panel (see note below)

Other than that, it's pretty much stock.

Here are some before-and-after pictures:













NOTE:
That fuel tank modification is actually what got me interested in machining.  I had a steering wheel bezel that worked perfectly for a beauty ring around the filler neck, but it needed about a 32nd of an inch milled off.  I took it to a machine shop and watched him mill it.  That was the kiss of death!  I was hooked and have been diving into machining ever since.

Thanks for asking.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## tjb (Jul 21, 2020)

ttabbal said:


> Nice work! I might have to "steal" ideas from this. The flycutter makes one heck of a mess.


You don't need to steal it.  I posted it here for the very reason that someone might benefit from it.  I consider it a woefully inadequate expression of universal gratitude for the great advice I've received from so many of our experts and more experienced hobbyists.  Just about everything in my shop is based on tips and recommendations I received here.  THRILLED that some others may benefit from the design.

If you want any specifics, just let me know.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 21, 2020)

tjb said:


> I made this chip shield out of clear plexiglass and some scrap aluminum.  I did a lot of head-scratching before beginning the build.  I tried to anticipate every conceivable application with regard to size of milling projects and safety.  Once I zeroed in on these criteria, I came up with a design.  The end result has a center panel and two 'wings'.  The center panel also has upper and lower adjustable panels to allow for over-sized milling projects.  The wings are connected to the center panels with hinges I made from 1/2" aluminum, and the rods were from a piece of leftover 1/4" brass rod (would've liked to keep that one, but I didn't have any scrap 1/4" rod available).  The movable parts are secured with stationary threaded studs and wingnuts - no need to hunt for a wrench.  The three-panel design allows for adjustments in essentially every dimension to accommodate small to large milling projects.
> 
> The unit is very sturdy sitting on the vise, so I'm still trying to decide if I want to add magnets to the base.  I'm trying to avoid that if possible - I anticipate I'll be using this regularly for steel projects.
> 
> ...


Verrrrry nice job.


----------



## tjb (Jul 21, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Verrrrry nice job.


Thanks!


----------



## thomas s (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks Terry you did a great job on the truck too.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice looking truck and chip shield too tjb 
I swear for a second from your photos I thought they were from my shop... i had to look closer on my phone to be sure. You have almost the same vise and plywood walls and wood table covers. That helps cleanup for sure plus you dont lose drills and stuff rolling into the t slots.
I took a more minimalist approach to shielding with a slip on pc of some mystery plastic on hand at the time.
Also one of the reasons for putting the mill in a corner was to semi- contain chips to a more confined area. 
For side chips I ghetto rigged (o crap can we even say that anymore??) a small moveable one using pressboard and a vblock vise jaw for weight. 
Not perfect but keeps the big stuff from getting all over the wall items and collapses for quick easy cleaning and storage or for job setups!! Pics make it look way too clean but in reality Ive used the heck out of it. And I dont ever use coolants just air or small drips of oil etc


----------



## tjb (Jul 21, 2020)

Cheeseking said:


> Nice looking truck and chip shield too tjb
> I swear for a second from your photos I thought they were from my shop... i had to look closer on my phone to be sure. You have almost the same vise and plywood walls and wood table covers. That helps cleanup for sure plus you dont lose drills and stuff rolling into the t slots.
> I took a more minimalist approach to shielding with a slip on pc of some mystery plastic on hand at the time.
> Also one of the reasons for putting the mill in a corner was to semi- contain chips to a more confined area.
> ...


Very nice!  I actually thought about attaching mine to the threaded holes in the front of the vise as you did.  I like the slotted cutouts to allow for easy removal or adjustment.  Clever.

I see what you mean about similarities in our shops.  Great minds think alike!

Nice drill chuck, too, by the way.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 24, 2020)

These are the magnets and little boxes I was planning on using. Thought I'd probably just silicone the box to the poly carb sheet. The boxes came from Tap Plastics (I love that place) which is also where I got the poly carb sheets. The magnets are cheapies from  Harbor Freight but pretty strong.




I was looking at the whole thing as semi-consumable so didn't want to get too involved with it. I'm only into it for about $20 so figured if it lasts a year that isn't bad.


----------



## tjb (Jul 24, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> These are the magnets and little boxes I was planning on using. Thought I'd probably just silicone the box to the poly carb sheet. The boxes came from Tap Plastics (I love that place) which is also where I got the poly carb sheets. The magnets are cheapies from  Harbor Freight but pretty strong.
> 
> View attachment 331308
> 
> ...


Thanks, Aaron.

I actually have some magnets similar to yours.  I used two of them in the mini-magnetic sweeper I made.  That sounds like a good idea to put them in the plastic boxes.  I'll need to visit Tap Plastics.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jul 24, 2020)

Neat idea. I've been using those magnets in small ziploc or plastic bags (often ship with tooling). I originally kept them in the packaging , and that does *not* work. Problem I've been having is the magnets getting dislodged too easily, causing the chips built up on the way cover to fall where you least want them.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 23, 2021)

tjb said:


> I made this chip shield out of clear plexiglass and some scrap aluminum.  I did a lot of head-scratching before beginning the build.  I tried to anticipate every conceivable application with regard to size of milling projects and safety.  Once I zeroed in on these criteria, I came up with a design.  The end result has a center panel and two 'wings'.  The center panel also has upper and lower adjustable panels to allow for over-sized milling projects.  The wings are connected to the center panels with hinges I made from 1/2" aluminum, and the rods were from a piece of leftover 1/4" brass rod (would've liked to keep that one, but I didn't have any scrap 1/4" rod available).  The movable parts are secured with stationary threaded studs and wingnuts - no need to hunt for a wrench.  The three-panel design allows for adjustments in essentially every dimension to accommodate small to large milling projects.
> 
> The unit is very sturdy sitting on the vise, so I'm still trying to decide if I want to add magnets to the base.  I'm trying to avoid that if possible - I anticipate I'll be using this regularly for steel projects.
> 
> ...


Really nice !  Excellent photos, thank you.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 23, 2021)

Cheeseking said:


> Nice looking truck and chip shield too tjb
> I swear for a second from your photos I thought they were from my shop... i had to look closer on my phone to be sure. You have almost the same vise and plywood walls and wood table covers. That helps cleanup for sure plus you dont lose drills and stuff rolling into the t slots.
> I took a more minimalist approach to shielding with a slip on pc of some mystery plastic on hand at the time.
> Also one of the reasons for putting the mill in a corner was to semi- contain chips to a more confined area.
> ...


Love these ideas. I have some 'junk' 1-2-3 blocks that I'm going to press into service using your ideas.


----------



## tjb (Apr 23, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Love these ideas. I have some 'junk' 1-2-3 blocks that I'm going to press into service using your ideas.


Good idea, David.

Make sure to post some pictures of what you come up with.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 23, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Love these ideas. I have some 'junk' 1-2-3 blocks that I'm going to press into service using your ideas.


Nice idea


----------

